# What's the oldest computer hardware that you own... ?



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Like for example a printer or a keyboard or a hard drive...

As for me, I have a printer, a pen tablet and speakers that I bought in 2004 and still use with my current computer...
Since my printer and pen tablet works fine with Windows 7, I'll probably use it three more years...
At the end each device will serve me a good 10 years...

What about you... ?


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

Well we have a Commodore 64 in the cellar, don't know if it works still though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a 2001 palm-pilot. It still works, however, its cradle just died.

Technically, it's a mini-computer, so it should count!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a circa-1996 or 1997 PC in the closet next to me, along with the original keyboard/printer. I can't remember the specs anymore, but it's something like 25mhz, 4MB RAM, 250MB hard drive. Originally came with Windows 3.1 and I somehow installed Windows 95 on it. Not really that unique or anything, but still kinda cool. Hasn't been booted up in years... actually, now I want to test it out. Will report back with my findings. Oh, if it's non-functioning I will probably be sad and/or upset.

edit: woo, it still works! score! but the CMOS battery is dead, as expected.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

At my dad's house, we have a couple of those old giant monitors on the garage, and a computer made in the early 2000's.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have ahuge monitor thats probably close to ten years old still works fine, good enough for me and my computer speakers are pretty ancient too.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_LaserJet_4

Dependable as can be. Last page count I had checked was over 100k pages.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a Dell laptop I got in 1998. Specs: win '98, 233mhz pentium II, 64m ram, 4 gig HD.

It no longer works, but makes for a good doorstop as it's built like a brick. It was made during Dell's heyday when they actually put out some good computers and had a soaring reputation.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

A ZX81 (bought in 1981) with a 16k RAM pack... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX81


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Commodore 64... not sure if it still works... haven't fired it up since the 80s lol.

HP LaserJet 5M - it does work... it's a workhorse and prints like crazy.


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a Tandy 1000 some where. As far as I know it still works too.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i have a Panasonic 1190 dot matrix printer from the early 1990's sitting in my room in the corner. these things were so loud when they print. if you ever heard one of these things print you can appreciate the quietness of what we have now.

in terms of what i am still using - i still use a 1998 17" crt monitor for testing purposes.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh and I have a Pro-Writer dot matrix form feed printer in the shed still - I used to use it with the Commodore 64.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a commodore 64 that still works.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a VHS player that puts much emphasis on how good S-Video is. lolol


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

A 486 SX PC with 25Mhz, 4MB RAM, and a 40MB HDD... all loaded with a BBS (Bulletin Board Service) I never got off of the ground in the 90's (parents wouldn't get another phone line). I used "Proboard" and designed all my own ANSI menus and art. I doubt many here remember the awesomeness that was BBSing in the pre-mainstream Internet days.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a stack of Intel 8086s and 8088s somewhere (late 70s). Beat that.



Safeway said:


> in terms of what i am still using - i still use a 1998 17" crt monitor for testing purposes.


Nothing wrong with CRTs.

LCDs absolutely SUCK as monitors, they're only good if you need a gigantic display so you can see it from a distance. I own 3-4 high-end CRTs, they all draw over 300w (so they're good for annoying hippies), double as space heaters, and are way better than any LCD I've ever seen.

LCDs are a trade off between performance and quality, you can get a TN panel and have absolutely rubbish colours or get an IPS panel and have acceptable colours but absolutely HIDEOUS performance (talking like 30-40ms lag or worse).

With CRTs you have perfect contrast (blacks are actually BLACK, not grey), near-perfect colour reproduction (if it's calibrated properly) and absolutely no lag.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

RockIt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_LaserJet_4
> 
> Dependable as can be. Last page count I had checked was over 100k pages.


I've got a LaserJet 4+ in my office at work :lol Now I see it's from 1994...awesome. The thing is bloody slow, and the powersave mode is irritating, but dammit IT WORKS. I've printed at least 100 pages a week since I got here in November and haven't had to replace the toner. Rarely jams up.


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> As for me, I have a printer, a pen tablet and speakers that I bought in 2004 and still use with my current computer.


lol, one of my computers is older than that, it is still my main desktop/email computer, but i just upgraded.. still setting it up though


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Compaq presario 526. Windows 3.1. Rad.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

In my mom's basement we still have a 286 complete with 1mb of RAM and a 40mb hd. Top of the line. Still worked last time I tried it. My dad used the monitor we got with until last year when it finally died.

I wish I knew what happened to our C64. Though I'd have to track down the cassette deck and the tapes that went with it too.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I have two Voodoo2 cards that I was thinking about framing.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I have an HP Pavilion pc w/ Windows 98 on it, and the monitor that came with it. Neither are plugged into anything right now, but it would still work if I did bother to plug it in.

I also have various old game systems: NES, SNES, original Gameboy, etc.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

A working 14 year old 56kpbs phone line modem. It was actually is use until 2007/08.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

heroin said:


> A working 14 year old 56kpbs phone line modem. It was actually is use until 2007/08.


I feel your pain man...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Should have an Amstrad CPC464 somewhere in a bag, but it hasn't been used in ages.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a 1984 IBM JX.... it still works 

Wireless keyboard!!! in 1984!!!


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Texas Instruments TI-99/4A computer (c. 1983, beige), Speech Synthesizer, a few cartridges, manuals, and the Program Recorder with a cassette of the TI-BASIC "dancing man" that took me FOREVER to do (-could never be a programmer!). Still worked last time I tried it, but it always had some annoying crap soldering/loose wire issues that needed frequent tinkering with. Parsec & Alpiner rock!:boogie


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I had one of the old IBM computers from the late 80s or early 90s (MS DOS). Someone from my mothers work gave it to me back in 2000. I don't have it anymore but I was fascinated by the archaic piece of equipment.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

The one I'm currently using is 7 or 8 years old. I know it's not the oldest one I have, but it's probably the oldest one that I still use almost daily. xD


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

up until two days ago








gateway ev910. It still worked but we finally replaced it with an LCD monitor.

right now it's the IBM keyboard (KB-7993) I'm guessing it's from the mid 90s. I'm using it as I type but it will hopefully be replaced next week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that'd be my speakers on my pc they are from my very first pc I bought in '01. They aren't hooked up though had to unplug them and use headphones because I stay up late and was keeping my sister awake in the next room playing video games.


----------

